# Rumor: T-Mobile coming to Canada - 2009



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Just noticed this ...

Deutsche Telekom bringing T-Mobile to Canada in 2009? | The Boy Genius Report

Might mean that iPhone does not arrive for another year ... however, if Rogers loses out ... it would be worth the wait :clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

i thought something like this would happen. the sooner the better. my rogers contract is up in a couple of weeks. i think i may just get a pay as you go for my personal use until some other carriers move in and then i'll shop around.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Would-be wireless players line up for auction


http://ctv2.theglobeandmail.com/ser...310/business/Business/businessBN/ctv-business



> Robert Bek, an analyst at CIBC World Markets, suggested in a recent note that the auction may also draw the interest of T-mobile International, a division of Deutsche Telekom that entered the U.S. market in 2001.
> 
> He said T-Mobile is likely to be enticed by Canada's relatively low wireless penetration rate, which is about 62 per cent compared to an average of 80 per cent in other developed countries.
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/Business/article/308026


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I truly hope that this happens. I'm sick of getting "Rogered" by Rogers.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET ! Look forward to see T-Mobile in Canada.

I'm with them in the US and rates are WAY better than Canada.

With pre-paid: 10cents/min, expires 365 days if buy more than 100$ initially. Afterwards, always expires 365days after even if buying less than 100$

Lets compare to FIDO and ROGERS: FIDO=average 20c/min, expires average=30days

ROGERS=average 40c/min, expires=no idea (SOOO difficult to surf their website).

As for monthly plans: A good plan for T-Mobile 40$/month, 1000min anytime + nights&weekends unlimited. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

New plan available all over the US: 100$/month UNLIMITED. Whenever, whatever, REAL unlimited.

As for iPhone rates, not bad at all neither. AT&T have good plans for it.

Lets not even try to check FIDO+ROGERS.

Anyways, I REALLY LOOK forward for competition.... :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's a large assumption to say that if T-Mobile were in Canada their rates would be far better than other carriers just because their rates are better elsewhere--in comparison to rates here.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

competition is usually good for consumer prices


----------



## newbieted (Dec 20, 2007)

This sounds very promising for the consumer and I hope it becomes a reality and shakes the cellular services up here. With all this competition I hope EVERYBODY drops their already very high prices for wireless services in Canada. I personally hope the market becomes flooded with wireless providers to force you know who into lowering their rates
Ted


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

Philly said:


> competition is usually good for consumer prices


Not necessarily, according to this study out of UC Boulder:

http://ideas.repec.org/p/net/wpaper/0713.html


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Holy hell, I hope so. Now in the US some carriers have truly unlimited calling and what do I get from Rogers for $40/month? 200 weekday/weeknight minutes, what a deal.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

HowEver said:


> It's a large assumption to say that if T-Mobile were in Canada their rates would be far better than other carriers just because their rates are better elsewhere--in comparison to rates here.


Good point!!!

Pricing is almost always based on what the market will bear.


----------

